# Holly Lobby



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like we are getting a Holly Lobby in Huntington Beach, CA. Driving by the shopping center and the sign was up but no store yet. Michael's is down the street about 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Hobby Lobby?

I have a niece in HB that might enjoy that!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hobby Lobby used to only open stores within a certain distance of their corporate hq. I think it was something like 700 miles or so. It appears they have changed that policy.

Lucky you!! 

Lynne


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You will love Hobby Lobby.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I absolutely love this store...it is filled with so many wonderful things, and a 40% off coupon never hurts!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I sure miss my Hobby Lobby, none here.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> Looks like we are getting a Holly Lobby in Huntington Beach, CA. Driving by the shopping center and the sign was up but no store yet. Michael's is down the street about 1/2 mile away.


I have several friends in that area and they can hardly wait. Will miss going to lunch with them when they just had to come out here to the one in Rancho Cucamonga and get their fix.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

I find they are very expensive. Joannes and michaels are much lower in price


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Love Hobby Lobby. I remember the old Aileen's crafting show and the 2 owners would visit and show off crafty things. When I visit my daughter in Kansas she would take me over knowing how much I enjoyed browsing. Now we have them nearby and I really love it. One of my daughters, who is handicapped, likes to put beads on safety pins (I have to figure out what she can do with them myself so I can help her!) and the beads are much cheaper than Michael's and they sell them in nice sized bags. Their yarn selection is much larger also.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Are there other Hobby Lobby stores in California? I read about them here on KP and am a little envious of those who have them close by. It will be nice to check it out in person.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> Love Hobby Lobby. I remember the old Aileen's crafting show and the 2 owners would visit and show off crafty things. When I visit my daughter in Kansas she would take me over knowing how much I enjoyed browsing. Now we have them nearby and I really love it. One of my daughters, who is handicapped, likes to put beads on safety pins (I have to figure out what she can do with them myself so I can help her!) and the beads are much cheaper than Michael's and they sell them in nice sized bags. Their yarn selection is much larger also.


http://www.makingfriends.com/scouts/swaps_beads.htm

http://www.*************/project/safety-pin-bead-bracelet

Just some things that can be made with beads and safety pins.
Dick


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Grammy Toni said:
> 
> 
> > Love Hobby Lobby. I remember the old Aileen's crafting show and the 2 owners would visit and show off crafty things. When I visit my daughter in Kansas she would take me over knowing how much I enjoyed browsing. Now we have them nearby and I really love it. One of my daughters, who is handicapped, likes to put beads on safety pins (I have to figure out what she can do with them myself so I can help her!) and the beads are much cheaper than Michael's and they sell them in nice sized bags. Their yarn selection is much larger also.
> ...


Thank you so much for these links! I can't wait to show her some of the things she can make. Love this forum. So many good people.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

How to string the beads.
http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/beadedsafetypins/a/080700b.htm

Dick


----------

